# Whats wrong with my parakeet??



## Ktschless (Oct 14, 2015)

I have had my parakeet, Tor, for about 6 months now. He has been doing very well for the last couple months but within the first few days I had him he was caught by my cat.. He healed very well and now has a mate! However, about a month ago I noticed he has a curly feather sticking straight out of his back. He has been eating great and interacting with his mate so I'm really hoping that it is just an injury from the cat attack.

Here is the best picture I could get of him..he is very active!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't believe anything is wrong with your budgie.
The feather could easily have become damaged when your cat caught him. 
When that feather comes out during his molt you'll be able to see if the replacement feather grows in normally.

Do you see how the other budgie's tail is poking out between the bars in the picture you posted? 
When cages are too small, budgies' tail feathers can become bent and frayed by the cage bars. 

What are the dimensions of the cage and how many budgies are living in it?*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with Deborah regarding your birds tail.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely  It sounds like he's a very healthy, happy little boy!

However, I would be concerned about your cat. For your budgie's safety, he should never be in the same room as your cat, as an attack could be fatal or paralyzing


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Whats*

Molting as stated above should take care of the problem tail feather.
English show budgie breeders have a quick fix. Save a tall narrow glass jar like olives come in. When a bird has a long wing feather in the tail or wing that is bent but not broken it can be fixed by putting hot water in the glass jar. Then holding bird gently but firmly including the feet, Hold the bird as vertical as possible and quickly dip the long tail or wing feathers all together in the water and then just a quickly remove the tail feathers. using your fingers or with a paper towel run down the tail feathers in a straight line,away from the body using the towel to absorb excess water. The feathers should come out straight and all together in proper alignment. The fully grown feathers are dead and feel no pain from the hot water. Other body feathers and feet could be burned by contact with hot water. As mentioned above, the best fix is to be sure that cage is big enough so the tail feathers are not caught and bent out of the shape by contact with the bars or toys that are in the way. If the tail feather is broken You can let it molt out in time or as show breeders do, gently hold feather where it enters the body with one hand or using another person firmly do a quick pull out in the line that the feather grows. If done properly the bird should feel no discomfort and the tail feather will grow in more rapidly to replace the damaged feather that was pulled.
 Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------

